# GitHub



## Panda9296 (22. Jul 2020)

Hi ich wollte mal fragen, weil ich keinen passenden Eintrag finde, ob es für Github eine Funktion gibt, die zeigt, ob und wie oft das Projekt angeschaut wurde^^?. Ist ein Projekt für einen Bewerbungsprozess


----------



## httpdigest (22. Jul 2020)

Ja, gibt es. Unter "Insights" bzw. unterhalb des Projekt-URL-Pfades "/graphs/traffic". Dort gibt es den "Visitors" Graphen und auch eine Auswertung, von welchen Referrern die Besucher kamen.


----------



## looparda (22. Jul 2020)

Aber mach dich bitte nicht lächerlich mit den Aufrufzahlen. Ich denke du solltest eher das Projekt kurz ansprechen, worum es geht, welche Technologien eingesetzt werden und was es mit der Stelle zutun hat.


----------



## Panda9296 (22. Jul 2020)

ja ich rufe immer vorher an und wenn die dann explizit danach fragen, gebe ich einfach den Link. Kam bis jetzt ganz gut an, dass ich auch Git verwende. Danke euch =)


----------



## httpdigest (22. Jul 2020)

Bedenke bitte auch, dass die Traffic Insights _nur_ für den Project-Owner bzw. für ein Teammember in der entsprechenden GitHub Organisation, unter der das Projekt angesiedelt ist, sichtbar ist. Du kannst also nicht irgendjemandem einen Link zu deinem GitHub Projekt geben und sagen: "Guck mal, das hat soundsoviel Visits."
Wenn überhaupt, finde ich nur die Anzahl der "Stars" des Repos interessant. Aber eigentlich: ne.


----------

